# I don't meet IVF criteria, can we have IUI instead? MIDLANDS



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi girls i just wanted to ask a question. 

My cons pretty much told us that if clomid din't work it was ivf next. We are under Burton on trent hospital and I wondred if anyone knew if we would be entitled to nhs funded iui. We cannot get IVF on nhs at all, as BF had DD and this is my local pct's policy. I would be interested to know, as if IUI is an option this is definitely a road we would like to go down before saving for private ivf treatment. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi

I would have thought you could get IUI on NHS   My dh has 2 kids (16 & 1, we have had 6 months of Clomid and had ds Nov 2002. We are trying for no. 2 and have had:

6 months of clomid 
2 x IUI's with clomid (should have been 3 but dh working away so missed one turn)
we are now getting 3 x OI & IUI's

*ALL NHS *

I would have had IVF on NHS if I had no kids even although dh has 2 (that would not have made a difference) now I have ds no IVF on NHS - which is fair enough.

Kx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi

i'm was in same situ as you - DF has teenage son by prev marriage and hence my nhs trust wouldn't even entertain me for nhs assisted fertility (iui and ivf) treatment (i did get clomid on the nhs and exploratory op), although i had no children at all.  NICE guidelines exclude you from assisted fertility if there are any children within the partnership, irrespective of where you live in the country, whether any children live with you from single/step parentage or even if you meet every other criteria except this.  however i don't know if the england NICE guidelines differ from the scottish ones??  every nhs trust seems to intepret these guidelines to their own advantage depending on if they want to allocate funding to assisted fertility or not.  (although NICE is their governing body and stands for National Institute for Clinical Excellence!!!!!).  i would ask your nhs trust their current stand point.  it could even alter from financial year to financial year!  it's lucky for those who can get it, but it's blooming unfair for those who can't, to be treated differently depending on your postcode.  luckily i only had to have 3 iui's privately to get my special boy.  i did think about creating a stink with the nhs trust and appealing using evidence that it was against my civil liberties, however i decided i wanted to put my energies into ttc than fighting a fight.  i almost wished we had lied about DF's son and said we has no children in the partnership.  but you don't think of the consequences when embarking on fert treatment and answering the people who are trying to help you.  i can't think now how the nhs trust would know that you have a step child/children unless you unwittingly tell them!!!
wishing you evey luck in the world with your treatment.  take care...

crxxx


----------

